# New Foster Puppies!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I got a call from the humane society earlier today and they'd taken in a female Dachshund and litter of 4 puppies. They don't like to have puppies there because of the risk of disease so asked if I'd take them. They were found in the street by a mail carrier. She called AC and when they arrived they were shown by the owner where the pups were being housed. The officer said it was horrible. They gave her the option to give the little family up or face cruelty charges. She of course chose to give them up. The officer took them straight to the humane society instead of AC so they'd have a chance to get a good home. The pups are 7 weeks old so they came home with me and the mom stayed at the shelter. Her milk was pretty much all gone and I think the poor babies had been taken away from her about 2 weeks ago. The owner said the dad was also a Dachshund but she that he wasn't her dog. I think he probably was but she obviously didn't want to give him up too. 
They are sooooo sweet! I haven't fostered in about 9 months and have really missed it!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

My goodness the little black one is a spitting image of one a friend owned named lucky Lu. LOL. Love them


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

How cute!!! I'm jealous. Your great to take them in. Thanks


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Donna, the puppies are just precious.
I am so glad that you will be caring for them.
Any chance that you will keep one or two?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Oh Donna, the puppies are just precious.
> I am so glad that you will be caring for them.
> Any chance that you will keep one or two?


I LOVE to foster puppies but don't really love to HAVE puppies. I tend to lean more towards senior dogs. Give me a broken little old dog and I'll fall in love every time! My hubby on the other hand totally loves having a puppy and is a Doxie lover all the way. He hasn't seen them yet because they're out in my foster building and he wasn't here when I brought them home. He did say he was scared to meet them because he's not sure he won't be taken in by the tiny cuteness! 
I just went to check on them and there was a fox in my yard. Makes me a little nervous...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I know what you mean about leaning towards the senior dogs.
I feel the same way. The senior ones can be so hard to place. But,
luckily there are some people who actually prefer them, like you do.
You are a blessing!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I know what you mean about leaning towards the senior dogs.
> I feel the same way. *The senior ones can be so hard to place.* But,
> luckily there are some people who actually prefer them, like you do.
> You are a blessing!


That's why they usually stay with me.....


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Precious..your husband is going to have his heart stolen by those cuties. What a terrific thing you're doing!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What cute little pups, and good for you for fostering!
What a fun and rewarding experience.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

theres something about dachshunds that melts me, they are too cute! good luck with the babies


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And you continue to amaze me - seven puppies! That must be a ton of work.

Those photos are so cute they almost make me want a puppy. I am partial to dachshunds. I sometimes wonder what Snorkels was like when she was young, did she ever have puppies, what happened to her brothers and sisters. But she's not talking.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> And you continue to amaze me - seven puppies! That must be a ton of work.
> 
> Those photos are so cute they almost make me want a puppy. I am partial to dachshunds. I sometimes wonder what Snorkels was like when she was young, did she ever have puppies, what happened to her brothers and sisters. But she's not talking.


There are only 4. You must have read where they were 7 weeks. Although I have had 3 separate litters here before, a total of 12, and one litter broke with parvo. Now that was enough to make me a little crazy....


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG how cute


----------

